# General Rifle Turk... I mean Central Late Turkey hunt



## onesureshot (Sep 22, 2008)

I know it is late in the game, but I am running out of time with the hunt right around the corner. I have been out scouting a few times and have a couple spots where I have seen turkeys. 

I don't consider myself a pro, but have read up on turkeys and watched some dvds so I have a basic grasp of what to do. I have drawn out before and had turkeys coming in, but never had what I felt was a shot I was willing to take. Now all that being said, I was wondering if anyone would mind giving me some pointers on what I can do to increase the odds of a successful hunt. I am taking my wife on her first hunt ever and would really like to increase her chances of success. I know late season hunts are generally harder and have read a few tips and tricks to try, but figured the more info I can get the better my knowledge will be, thus increasing what I can try.

Also, as I mentioned above, I know a couple spots to try, but if you would be willing to suggest some places to go I would be greatly appreciative.

Thanks guys.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, nobady can tell you where a turkey will be standing next Saturday morning at 6.37 am so if nobody gives you a "spot" that's cause it can't be done. But, I can give you a 5 minute course that might help. Three ways to get turkeys (1) Drive down the road till you see some, get out and blast him...by far the most popular way. You might need to run a little and get out in front of him, and it surely isn't the most exciting, but what the hell, you still got your bird, right? (2) Drive around, or walk if you're sure birds are in the general area, make a few calls, if they answer back, try and sneak up close, sit down, call again, if he answers again, get ready and blast him when he comes in. This method is very productive, it can be real fun cause you are actually calling him in and is a very common way to get your bird! (3) Find a spot they are feeding or passing through everyday, hide up and wait 'em out. This is a pretty good method but is only moderately productive. 
Turkey hunting is about only a couple things, locating them and locating them. But, the very most important thing, and the hardest thing to get through deer hunter's heads, is, when they're comin in...DON'T MOVE!!!
Good luck and don't expect your hunt to be like those DVD's you been awatchin...it might happen, but good chance your hunt will be like one of the ones I mentioned above.


----------



## onesureshot (Sep 22, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> OK, nobady can tell you where a turkey will be standing next Saturday morning at 6.37 am so if nobody gives you a "spot" that's cause it can't be done.
> 
> My request kind of came out wrong, not looking for "spots" as much as a general area. I guess what I am looking for is more like "check Such and Such Canyon" or something like that and not an actual GPS location or anything like that. The central area is HUGE and I only know of maybe three broad areas in it to try: Payson Cyn, Santaquin Cyn and Pole Cyn. I was just hoping someone might be able to point me in the general direction in other parts of the central area.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. The most important thing to me is just spending the time in the field with my wife, but being the new hunter in the fam, she is hoping for more than just hiking and not seeing anything like she did when I drug her out on a deer hunt a few years ago.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Couple things Ol' BP left out. Hunt *ALL* day. Most the birds I've killed, especially in the late season have been right smack in the middle of the day between 11:00-2:00. Later in the season the hens will be leaving the toms to go to the nest by mid morning. This leaves a lot of horny toms walking around with nothing to do but play with themselves. Find shady areas with water in them and lots of strutting areas. Move into the wind and call a lot and call loud. You WILL get ones attention eventually and he'll usually come in in a string. If you see one leave the roost tree and go a different direction. That's ok too. Just be set up under that tree an hour before dark and don't even call. You'll catch him coming back to the roost tree and he won't know what hit him.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

PM sent


----------

